# Name that fish



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok, I don't have a picture but this should still be easy. 

I saw a fish at my LFS that looks just like the pictures I have seen here of a Zebra Danio but it was thinner, longer and had much longer fancier fins. I think it was a killfish but am not sure. The only other difference was an upturned mouth and this is why I want to know because I want a fish that will eat fruit flies off the surface and other critters.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Long finned zebra danio?


----------



## Mating Slinkys (Apr 17, 2007)

Can't help with the ID i'm afraid, still being a newbie and all, but if you want fish that eat critters off the surface the Golden pachax are your friends. I assume it's work with all panchax but as i only have Golden ones (which are a really lovely colour by the way) i can only comment on them. 

The other say i was watching my tank in a thoughtful moment and i saw a spider (about 1.5cm across inc. legs) drop onto the water. I have no idea how it got in there, but it did. The panchax all swarmed up to it and it was gone within seconds, before i even had time to get out of my chair to fish it out. I watched them carefully for a couple of days to see if it had done them any harm, but they seemed fine, and certainly relishd the extra snack!

Why do you want fish that eat flies? You got youself a biblical plague going on there?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

If this fish does look like a killifish, I'd look into the _Aphyosemion_ and _Epiplatys_ genera. Killifish do snap on insects. What color are these fish, Chris?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

They were the exact same color as the Zebra Danios just much thinner, a little longer and the fins were very fancy.

As for why, just because I want to feed them different types of food and so my kids can feed them and see them eat the food off the surface. Really just as a new thing so I can watch them eat and my kids can have some fun with them.


----------



## Mating Slinkys (Apr 17, 2007)

Fair enough, it was facinating to watch them take apart the spider!


----------

